# Train with DOMS?



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I did a heavy sesion for chest on monday and am still sore in the chest area and a tiny bit in the arms.

Its supposed to be bi's and tri's today would you have day off or just go even though still not full recovered from monday?

Cheers.


----------



## Footsoldier (Jul 26, 2008)

its fine to do other parts of your body thats why we do split training so we dont overtrain parts of our body,

get in about the gym n just dont train chest, Simples..... 

all the best


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

After 25 years lifting, I use DOMS to evaluate whether or not I worked a particular bodypart hard enough.

I LOVE DOMS.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DOMS dont mean anything more than your body is poor at clearing hte waste from your muscle.

Being sore does not mean your growing or you did the right thing in the gym


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah but my arms still slightly ache so is it best to rest or go to gym.

I WANT to go to the gym but not if I will be over training.

So I take it you train with doms? and I don't mean doms in legs and train upperbody cos they are not related but the chest workout use's arm muscles that need to be trained today.

The reason I am still sore is normally I train on my own so I can't really try max bench but have a spotter now and had a really heavy chest day.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I would still train but see how you feel. After a good warm up you should be fine to train other large parts like back or legs etc.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

martin brown said:


> DOMS dont mean anything more than your body is poor at clearing hte waste from your muscle.
> 
> Being sore does not mean your growing or you did the right thing in the gym


MB -

I don't disagree with that, but that's not what I was getting at.


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

I did legs yesterday and still need to get in back thurs and shoulders fri. Think I will just go in today and see what happens like you say after a warm up it should fade.

Just don't want to go 2 steps forward 3 steps back by not resting enough.

Cheers.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Well training 5 days straight isn't a very good idea. Neither is spending a day doing arms, or training biceps the day before back, or triceps two days before shoulders and a day after chest.

Maybe you need a decent training program first


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Well training 5 days straight isn't a very good idea. Neither is spending a day doing arms, or training biceps the day before back, or triceps two days before shoulders and a day after chest.
> 
> Maybe you need a decent training program first


Hadn't noticed that! 

OP - get yourself a decent split. You'd be better off with 3 days than what you're doing now. Think about large / primary, smaller / secondary, CNS recovery.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Well training 5 days straight isn't a very good idea. Neither is spending a day doing arms, or training biceps the day before back, or triceps two days before shoulders and a day after chest.
> 
> Maybe you need a decent training program first


Whats the problem training Arms on their own like?

I don't agree 100% with training 5 days straight either due to recovery of muscle groups and the body in general, so 2 days on 1 off is more sensible imo. And I agree with not training biceps the day before back or alike triceps before chest day etc.

But fail to see the problem of training arms on their own, I've trained arms on their own for a long time, and I wouldn't say I have "small" arms, no doubt one of my best features. And the idea of generation of more testaustarone training say biceps with legs rather then arms on their own MAY be true, but imo I've trained arms on their own for a long time and they have always grown.


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah I know its not ideal, my old routine was one day train one day rest. but can only train 2 weeks on 2 weeks of now due to commitments. I know its bad.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

GrannySmiff said:


> Yeah but my arms still slightly ache so is it best to rest or go to gym.
> 
> I WANT to go to the gym but not if I will be over training.
> 
> ...


The best indicator of overtraining a bodypart is not so much increased DOMS but aching and mild inflammation at the joint and loss of strength. If your elbows & wrists feel fine, and strength levels are normal allowing progression then is unlikely you'll be overtraining your arms.

Remember it's possible in a routine to have localised overtraining (where you overwork a specific muscle, tendon or joint) but not have whole body overtrainng (CNS and immune system overload).

If DOMS are severe after a session, try some light active recovery the next day - a few sets of light high rep work of a single exercise. You don't have to go to the gym to do this - just pick up something weighing a few kgs at home and do some curls/triceps extensions. Helps flush the toxins out of the area


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Whats the problem training Arms on their own like?
> 
> I don't agree 100% with training 5 days straight either due to recovery of muscle groups and the body in general, so 2 days on 1 off is more sensible imo. And I agree with not training biceps the day before back or alike triceps before chest day etc.
> 
> But fail to see the problem of training arms on their own, I've trained arms on their own for a long time, and I wouldn't say I have "small" arms, no doubt one of my best features. And the idea of generation of more testaustarone training say biceps with legs rather then arms on their own MAY be true, but imo I've trained arms on their own for a long time and they have always grown.


It's a waste of a gym visit 

Once people are at a certain level it can be useful, but until then there are plenty more productive ways of training than to isolate two very small muscles for a whole workout.

You don't have small arms - compared to the rest of you. Maybe that's an indictaion that had you not spent a day on arms everything else could be slightly bigger :whistling:

Dont take that the wrong way 

M


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Who is this DOM anyway? 

I'm going through the same thing at the minute. I've traditionally trained a different bodypart each visit to the gym and even though i've obviously made some progress i seem to have hit a bit of a wall. I'm currently training multiple body parts 2 days on 1 day off but i've only been doing this a couple of weeks so i'll keep ya posted!

Always good to hear differing opinions on routines.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive just trained with DOMS in my legs today

They were rested enough , the weights went up and once warm the DOMS disappeared and have actually been reduced by more training

DOMS mean fook all

However if is doubt skip a day rather than train


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

martin brown said:


> It's a waste of a gym visit
> 
> Once people are at a certain level it can be useful, but until then there are plenty more productive ways of training than to isolate two very small muscles for a whole workout.
> 
> ...


Works fine for me though m8. And im gaining well, take a look at my journal for pics. I find my body is quite in proportion. I work everything else seperate. Chest/Back/Shoulders/Legs/Arms. 2 on 1 off. Works a treat for me.


----------

